# Sat evening Shark Report



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

So I decided to take a break from Pompano fishing and try my luck with a less tasty but larger alternative. Headed out to Perdido Sat. evening with a cooler full of fresh Ladys/Spanish and a nice ray. I was a little discouraged as I pulled up and saw the size of the surf and knew it was going to be a wet night yakkin out baits.

So I rigged up with a nice bloody Spanish and ran my first rod out around 7:30. Not more than 15 min soaking the 9/0 starts to click. I let it run for about 50 yards and locked it down. Good hook... shark on! She didnt make too many runs but just wouldn't move. Thought for sure the curse of the nurse started early this year. I handed over the rod to my wife so she could land her first shark. About 20 min later we had a nice thick 6'6" bull on the beach. Wife's first shark!

Rebaited and ran back out quick trying to keep bait in the water during magic hour. About 15 min again the ole 9/0 starts to click again... but this time it was screaming! I didnt let it go too far, wanted to keep some line on the real. I tighted down the drag but couldnt slow this one. About 5 seconds later... SNAP! Line broke! :reallycrying When I pulled it back it was frayed and cut on the mono above the leader. Looked like a tail whip to me. Ironic thing is.... I just rigged up that leader that morning and ran out of weed eater line so I only had5' of cable and 5' of weed eater. I usually use 15' of weed eater. If it was a tail whip, the shark was at least 10' but who knows. Just another one to wonder about!

Ended the night at about 2am with 1 6'6" bull, 1 5'8" bull, and a 4'6" blacktip. Had a bunch of runs without hookups as well. It was definately a busy night. I just got wore out yakkin baits and decided to call it a night early. I attached 1 pic I got with the cell phone. Wife forgot the camera... on the night she caught her first... go figure! Sorry bout the quality of the pic but its what I had.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

There is nothing like hearing that clicker roar, when a shark takes the bait. Gets my heart pumping every time. Gotta Love It!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely one Zoomester I imagen that yakin was crappy. But it seems the effort paid off.

Might have to go soak a bait myself after that..............


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

thats awesome!!! congrats..... i have had the "itch" for a while now to get some bloody bait in the water and reel in some greysuits


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like the rough yakin paid off. I need to get out there soon.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice bull, Congrats


----------

